# Soleseife Liquid Soap



## CassieLouisa (Aug 6, 2017)

Has anyone made soleseife soap in liquid form? I've seen it and want to make it but need a good recipe.

Thanks,
CL


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 6, 2017)

I've not ever seen it in a liquid soap form, and this is just my theoretical opinion, but there's probably a good reason for that since salt acts as a thickening agent in liquid soap. Hopefully DeeAnna might be able to chime in and shed more light on the subject as to whether a soleseife LS it would be do-able or not.


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't have much to say about this. I've not tried it, and there doesn't seem to be a lot out on the 'net about it -- just a mention here and there. The impression I get is the salt brine is used to make the soap paste, but I suspect water is used to dilute the paste.

The primary fat should be a high oleic fat -- olive, HO sunflower or safflower, etc. This type of fat is going to respond to the salt to add thickness. If you don't have a high % of oleic acid in the recipe, the salt is not going to thicken the soap much if at all. One seller says her recipe has 60% olive oil with the balance being coconut and castor. 

For the secondary fat, I'd use a high % of coconut oil -- at least 30% or so. That is going to help create bubbles in salty water. I might include a dab of castor, but I think I'd avoid any high stearic-palmitic fat like cocoa butter, shea, palm, etc.

Salt will have two contrary effects on a liquid soap. Salt will thicken the soap up to a point, as long as the recipe has sufficient oleic acid. When the % of salt becomes sufficiently high, the reverse to happen -- the soap will become thinner. That's part of the reason why I don't think brine is used for dilution; just to make the paste.


----------



## Susie (Aug 15, 2017)

It is used to both make the paste, and as an additive later to thicken the high oleic soaps.  I did it once, and will never do it again as I can make better AND thicker soap using IrishLass' recipe/method.  I specifically did not like the effect the salt has on the lather and it seems to leave a residue on my hands that is very drying.


----------

